

Are Business Plans A Waste Of Time? - shabadoozie
http://roachblog.com/2010/03/26/are-business-plans-a-waste-of-time/

======
markkoberlein
I tried to write a business plan with the intent of developing the idea. I
wrote about half of it but then I gave up on it so that I could focus on
building the product.

I will make money if people use my product but I won't make any money if
people read my business plan.

------
steveplace
Define business plan: is it your sales pitch or is it your internal reference?

A nice complement to this can be found here:

[http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/11/03/are-
business-p...](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/11/03/are-business-
plans-still-necessary/)

------
macpro
I've yet to meet a VC who actually reads a business plan.

------
dirkstoop
Yes

------
shabadoozie
One of the better startup business plan frameworks I've come across was one
Dave McClure included in his post Startup Metrics for Pirates
([http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2010/01/startup-
metrics-...](http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2010/01/startup-metrics-for-
pirates-lean-startup-circle-jan-2010.html)). Check out slides 26 and 27 - the
One Page Business Plan.

